# Respirator Help To Insure My Lungs Stay Pink...



## countryguy (Jul 19, 2015)

Early on I purchased my Son and Myself a pair of respirators for the shop work we're staring to do.  He has a type he liked. 3M and I liked the North half-face.      The air just gets terrible in the shop and it turns out the masks we ordered were Vapor/Gas types.   We'll just get something devoted to particulate and use the 3M/North Vapor/Gas for just that as he's into these crazy epoxies now for making axe handles.  . . the smoke that rolls off this stuff during curing sure looks caustic to me!    Blah!

For Particulate: these looked pretty good for particulate and the replacements do not seem too bad money wise in a case of 20.    anyone have something better?   Looking to stay young as long as I can here!

http://www.amazon.com/3M-6000-Facep...611&sr=1-3&keywords=3m+particulate+respirator


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 19, 2015)

Hmmm, could I suggest moving the epoxy operation out of the main shop into it's own area with a fume hood and proper ventilation.  Some of that stuff is really nasty.


----------



## countryguy (Jul 19, 2015)

Awesome idea!  We did mix it outside or edge of the garage/shop and then let it sit outside.   But in winter it's an issue.  I have a perfect fit for a exhaust out the shop.    Good call.  Thanks.   Too much going on of late.


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Jul 20, 2015)

I would suggest getting the type that use replaceable cartridges. The fitment is usually better and you can get swap cartridges for what type of work the day calls for. 

You pay more upfront for the respirator but cartridges alone are less in the long run. 

Pay particular attention to fitment. If it slides or moves around the purpose has been defeated. I'm not sure the age of your son but I used this type of respirator from around 10-13. One way to test for leaks in fit is to put it on, close your eyes, and have someone else move around an open bottle of vanilla from the kitchen relatively close to the face. 

Good luck and always looking forward to seeing/ hearing about projects.


----------



## wudwlkr (Jul 27, 2015)

rrjohnso2000 said:


> I would suggest getting the type that use replaceable cartridges. The fitment is usually better and you can get swap cartridges for what type of work the day calls for.
> 
> You pay more upfront for the respirator but cartridges alone are less in the long run.
> 
> ...



I agree, proper fit is incredibly important.  Just buying a respirator off the shelf at your local home improvement store and using it can be useless if it doesn't properly seal entirely around your face.  Any little break in the seal will allow the vapors to be sucked in when you breath.  You really need to be fit tested by a professional as everyone's face is different.  If you were working in a commercial establishment, fit testing is mandatory per OSHA.  You would also have to have a medical evaluation to determine if you can breath properly with a negative pressure respirator.  While vanilla is pretty potent, banana oil is even stronger and either that or smoke is what must be used in proper fit testing.  Your working with some pretty nasty stuff and finding and paying for a proper fit test could well be worth the effort.


----------



## MSD0 (Jul 27, 2015)

One other thing to keep in mind is that the organic vapor filters will eventually become saturated and stop capturing solvent vapors. I'm not sure if this is really an issue with epoxies, but I usually use a new filter whenever I spray polyurathane or anything with isocyanates.


----------



## jere m (Sep 1, 2015)

I use gerson masks that are rubber like the masks that have replaceable filters but the whole mask is disposable. they are 12 bucks (less than replacement filters alone) or so a piece from hft. 

for sealing I put Vaseline on the inner seal of the mask. it's gross stuff but makes a decent seal over facial hair or differences in the shape of the mask compared to an actual face


----------

